

The Biggest Challenge Faced by Technical Founders - ssclafani
http://goodcoffeegoodcode.blogspot.com/2011/01/biggest-challenge-faced-by-technical.html

======
avk
I think people's backgrounds create a strong bias in what they think qualifies
as progress or a solution. Business people want to tweak the deck, the sales
pitch, the marketing, the business plan, etc. Designers want to improve the
UX, the typography, the color scheme, the layout, etc. Developers want to
write more features, add more tests, refactor, obsess about performance, etc.

The way I currently summarize this is: What’s the simplest possible thing you
can do today to learn what you need for tomorrow?

------
aditya
He's right, you know.

I was talking to a technical founder the other day, and we were laughing about
how the best thing right now would be to have a boss that is not yourself.
Someone who would make all the decisions about what you should do, and then
get out of the way so that you could just focus on the code.

But, that would be too easy...

~~~
avk
"the best thing right now would be to have a boss that is not yourself" I love
this but..

"..then get out of the way so that you could just focus on the code"
...completely hate this.

At first read, the idea of a boss that is not yourself struck me as great
because it helps give you a very different perspective on things. But having
that boss simply "make all the decisions about what you should do" takes away
all the duties of a founder. Figuring out what to do is the real hard work of
a startup. Unless your technology is curing cancer, then you still need to
understand everything you can about the problem you're solving and who you're
solving it for. You can't just focus on the solution.

~~~
aditya
Oh yeah, absolutely agree but perhaps that's why having a biz cofounder helps,
someone that can step back and make macro decisions

